# itchy feet and hands



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,

this may be the wrong place to post this but i am hoping someone can help.

i was 16 weeks pregnant but from the 12th week untill 18 weeks i had the most awful itchy feet and hands. i did read it would have been normal in late pg but not in early.

can anyone tell me if this coud have caused my baby to die at 18 weeks

lisa
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry for your loss 

itchy feet and hands can be symptoms of a condition called obstetric cholestasis which usually occurs later in pregnancy, but it's not unheard of to happen earlier, although it is rare. They will know more when they have any test results back, but even if it was cholestasis, it's is unlikely that it would have caused it to happen on it's own,

sorry I can't help more, 

Take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello and many thx for the reply. i am just trying to look for answers before we have ivf again as i dont want this to happen again. i ahve had tests done but forgot to mention i had that issue.

can obstetric cholestasis only be diagnosed once pg or can i be tested now to see if it could be an issue

regards

Lisa


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's something that just occurs in pregnancy, there isn't any way of foreseeing it I'm afraid,

take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

